# Firebox Issue



## jwalker724 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi,

Bought a Brinkmann Offset Smoker & Grill about a month ago. Used it for smoking babybacks two weeks ago and though the ribs turned out great the firebox got so hot that the paint peeled off the bottom of the firebox and the door assembly. I added the recommended amount of charcoal along with chunks of wood. But I think the coals may of got on the sides and the bottom of the firebox and maybe this caused it to get too hot. Well I took it back to Home Depot and they exchanged it and I plan to use charcoal basket this time. But are there any other modifications that I can use to prevent this from happening again?

Thanks

jwalker


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 11, 2015)

you can link it with concrete board or firebrick.


----------



## remmy700p (Aug 13, 2015)

The flaking is a result of a poorly applied and cured --  or improper -- paint coating, not excess heat. The side firebox on an offset smoker needs to be able to get HOT, like 700F hot. Steel thickness has a lot to do with it, but you can't change that. Just scrub off the flaking stuff and respray with _Rustoleum Semi-Gloss Black BBQ Paint_. After it has dried/cured for a couple of days in the sun, spray it liberally with aerosol cooking spray and gently wipe it into the surface. On your next cook it will cure into a nice patina. Keep a couple of cans of the Rustoleum handy for periodic firebox touch-ups.


----------



## thinmattsbbq (Aug 13, 2015)

bmudd14474 said:


> you can link it with concrete board or firebrick.


Are you talkinf about the same concrete board they use for Tile backing, such as Durorock?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 14, 2015)

*Jaywalker*
I would try using a piece of heavier expanded metal. Cut it the length & width of your firebox. But 3" up from the bottom. That way the fire would be able to breathe and your ashes would be able to fall down below.
You could maybe use cardboard as a template.


----------



## jwalker724 (Aug 18, 2015)

Returned the used grill to Home Depot and got another one. Also purchased 24"x 24" expanded metal sheet to make my own charcoal basket. Gonna give this idea try this weekend. Wish me luck


----------



## remmy700p (Aug 23, 2015)

For those folks that use the firebox's existing lower grate to set your charcoal box on, I recommend using bolts to lift the grate up some off the bottom. I gives much better air flow and a lot more room for ash accumulation.













2013-07-02_14-10-30_797.jpg



__ remmy700p
__ Jul 2, 2013


















2013-07-02_14-10-09_228.jpg



__ remmy700p
__ Jul 2, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Aug 23, 2015)

:yeahthat:

You want the air coming up from under the fuel....


----------



## thinmattsbbq (Aug 24, 2015)

I just plan on pitting the bolts on eh bottom of my current firebox. Good Idea. I do not even use the bottom grate.


----------



## barrelcooker (Nov 13, 2015)

Attachment.jpg



__ barrelcooker
__ Nov 13, 2015





I have the offset mini brinkman...they are pos. But if u watch em theu can put out as good a product as any.  I built my own smoker for around 200 over time and i love it..for my brinkman i put like 4 fire brick in the fb and laid a grill wok over it for my coal box worked good for 6 months then i got a new smoker


----------



## barrelcooker (Nov 13, 2015)

Remmy700P said:


> The flaking is a result of a poorly applied and cured --  or improper -- paint coating, not excess heat. The side firebox on an offset smoker needs to be able to get HOT, like 700F hot. Steel thickness has a lot to do with it, but you can't change that. Just scrub off the flaking stuff and respray with _Rustoleum Semi-Gloss Black BBQ Paint_. After it has dried/cured for a couple of days in the sun, spray it liberally with aerosol cooking spray and gently wipe it into the surface. On your next cook it will cure into a nice patina. Keep a couple of cans of the Rustoleum handy for periodic firebox touch-ups.


i think they powder coat smokers with the bbq paint thats why it flakes thats what i was told and read


----------

